# ⚔︎ Tales and Adventures Guild



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Salutations, Talk Classical. I've been wanting to start a group hub of like-minded individuals sharing whatever classical topics are on their mind. Individuals can be like-minded for example in being big fans of _x_ _composer_, but then share and discuss everything else musical they're into, generating a variety of new subjects and relatable avenues. After a year of contemplation I don't have a _link_ composer for such a group, but nonetheless I have it decided!

_





















_​
Welcome, fans of musical storytelling, adventure and exploration! If you happen to love some of the albums below, then you've probably come to the right spot to chat about music. We welcome you here to a vast and inviting hub where you can make yourself at home, form connections and share whatever's on your mind in the musical world, _most of all_ even if it's not about storytelling-or-adventure music. What classical listening are you up to, any musical subjects circulating? Did you grow up listening to any good soundtracks? Our one rule is to permit unique avenues and perspectives on music with no commitment or judgement attached! In other words no real limits on music discussion. Simply relax and make yourself at home.


The following are our current _guild flags, _which if you enjoy even _one,_ you might consider this your cool secret hangout. Visitors are welcome too.
























_What classical or non-classical music are you listening to today?_ 🐫🌙🎌🐎🎏







You're free to fly off into the horizon now, but, I do have a few plans to share (optional reading.) (a) I may design a better artwork for our guild, if you want to throw any scenic ideas our way. (b) For stimulating discussion I may throw out some classical works from time-to-time that some could rate and review, but that's also optional and (c) I might post a survey question for us to explore the scope of musical topics out there, ie. *What is your absolute favorite Shostakovich recording? *Have you enjoyed this composer?

There's no requirement to respond or be pressed on anything here though, we're a serene thread. I've had Rimsky-Korsakov's *Sadko Suite* stuck in my head today. A main motif reminiscent of Dvorak's Largo and following Rimsky's more gentle and wandering adventure side. Sometimes his works can be intense and stimulating with heavy dialogue, but with compositions like his Third Symphony or Sadko, he may draw us a bit closer to nature and take us on wondrous strolls!


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Interesting idea for a thread. There may be many pastoral symphonies, but there is only one Pastoral symphony.








Beethoven's Sixth. And yet I prefer to think of it in more abstract terms; it isn't programmatic like a Strauss tone poem, though it is certainly evocative. Despite being sandwiched between the Fifth and Seventh symphonies, it is like neither in terms of character, occupying its own unique space. I won't get into which recordings I prefer... but I feel that this symphony is essential for this discussion.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Le portrait musical de la nature





the continuity across movements:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=12m30s
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=18m30s
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=20m50s

the cyclic thematic plan:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=1s
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=20m4s
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=58s
www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5SD_UXyB4M&t=9m40s


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Monsalvat said:


> Beethoven's Sixth. I prefer to think of it in more abstract terms; it isn't programmatic like a Strauss tone poem, though it is certainly evocative. Despite being sandwiched between the Fifth and Seventh symphonies, it is like neither in terms of character, occupying its own unique space. I won't get into which recordings I prefer... but I feel that this symphony is essential for this discussion.


A beautiful performance! It would be farfetched to play any Beethoven symphony and not expect a passionate reception from pastoral fans; there's nothing short of evocative programmatic worlds in Beethoven's orchestral music. Though I have altered our guild name to more fantasy-adventure roots than the purely evocative construction of the valleys and wild, I still believe this symphony fits the topic too uncannily! One of my favorites: Beethoven and other classicists often represent a more dynamic, focused approach to building narrative in music, compared to more cinematic classical that requires a broader more static craft ie. this influence goes here, that goes _there _to assemble an epic vision for a story. Many times however, the more dynamic focused narratives of symphonists and operatists, fit all _too_ well into storytelling and/or adventures: The following is a response video I just made celebrating the composer from Bonn. Welcome, Monsalvat and hammeredklavier!


----------

